# Problemas al conectar amplificador.



## Jorge Alfredo (Abr 21, 2009)

la otra vez conecte puenteando la señal de entrada a un poder peavey 2000,a un peavey 1200,es decir del canal a del 2000 lo envie al canal a del 1200 asi mismo con el canal b,ambos los maneje stereo,pero cuando  empece a tocar se me fue el sonido primero del canal a y luego vino asi mismo con el canal b esto fue en el poder 2000,quisiera saber si esto fue devido a la conexión que hice,o por que sucedio esto.


----------



## FBustos (Abr 21, 2009)

Hiciste el puente entre las entradas a los amplificador?, o conectaste la salida de uno a la entrada del otro?.
Lo mas probable es que hayas conectado mal los amplificadores..


----------



## Jorge Alfredo (Abr 22, 2009)

conecte las entradas(input) del canal "a" del 2000,con el canal "a" del 1200,asi mismo canal "b" del 2000 con canal "b"del 1200(inputs), lo que sucede es que manejo la señal estereo ,es decir el canal" r "va a un canal del crossover y el "L " al otro canal del crossover,cada canal del crossover meda graves y medio-agudo,osea que tengo por canal del crossover  una señal de graves y una de medio-agudo ,la conexion que hice en este caso fue que conecte el poder 2000 y 1200 a la señal de salida del  crossover  medio-agudo ,el canal "a"  de ambos podeder al canal "r" y el canal  "L" al canal "b" de ambos poderes,lo mismo hice para los graves pero eran dos poderes peavey 2000,y no hubo problema,¿porque si lo hubo cuando conecte un 2000 con un 1200?¿porque se me iva el audio de ambos canales en el poder 2000?.


----------

